# My new puppy!



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2009)

We went up to Julias today to get little Tuff, my new Brittany. I gotta show this fine feller off some! Hope ya`ll enjoy the pics!  

Thank you again Julia, we really enjoyed the visit with ya`ll today!  As I type this, Tuff is in his bed, sound asleep. He had himself a big time prowlin` around the pasture with me this evenin`. I think he likes it here.


----------



## ultramag (Jul 24, 2009)

great looking pup nicodemus


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 24, 2009)

ultramag said:


> great looking pup nicodemus



So cute!


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jul 24, 2009)

What a sweetie! That one of you and him is great! Both of you are smiling, Im happy for ya Nick. Did he get any good finds around the pasture?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 24, 2009)

Awe Nick! He looks so happy!  

You guys are gonna be a perfect match!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jul 24, 2009)

Now that is one fine looking pup you have there  Looks like Tuff has settled in just fine and it is nice to see a smile on your face Nick! She'll have ya'll trained in no time


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 24, 2009)

Awwwwwww... he's so precious... 
looks like he feels right at home..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2009)

Awww Nic, how cute!!! I think you got yourself a "winner" there!  Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks ya`ll!!! I am purely tickled with this little rascal!! Him and me are already sho-nuff buddys!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 24, 2009)

That 4th pic is scary!  

Good lookin pup there Nic!


----------



## WaltL1 (Jul 24, 2009)

That pup really shines. He looks as happy with you as you are with him!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2009)

That's awesome, Nic!!!
Ya'll look like a great match!
Kudos to JuliaH for her generosity!


----------



## Tugboat1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Few things more heartwarming than a puppy. Tuff has a regal look about him Nick. Congrats on the new family member!


----------



## germag (Jul 24, 2009)

Congrats Nic! Ya'll are a perfect match. Best buddies!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 24, 2009)

Nick that Pup looks like a good match!!

I just want to say one thing. This is one big extended family we have here

My hats off to Julia!!


----------



## Country_Girl (Jul 24, 2009)

AWWWWWWWWW.........he is so aDORable!!!!

I can't tell which one of you is smiling bigger!!  Good to see!

Thanks for sharing!  What a precious little pup!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 24, 2009)

How precious  Congrats on the new pup, Nic!!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 24, 2009)

He's a beauty Nick!!  Looks like you've got a good one, I can't wait to meet him.


----------



## Browtine (Jul 24, 2009)

Cool pup!


----------



## quinn (Jul 25, 2009)

He sure is purdy.He'll have you wrapped around his paw in a minute.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2009)

quinn said:


> He sure is purdy.He'll have you wrapped around his paw in a minute.



Already has! I`m an old softy for a wet nose and puppys breath.


----------



## JuliaH (Jul 25, 2009)

I gotta say it was a fun afternoon, and meeting Nic and Redhead was the best part of all  

As to getting that pup on birds, he outta be a natural! Here's daddy!


----------



## leo (Jul 25, 2009)

nice pup Nick


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jul 25, 2009)

good looking pup


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2009)

Looks like he's grown a bit since the pics from the other day Nic!! Y'all are gonna have fun together, he's a nice looking hunter.


----------



## clown714 (Jul 25, 2009)

puppies make me feel younger,too.

good looking dog 

clown


----------



## Hoss (Jul 25, 2009)

Fine looking addition to the family Nic.  

Hoss


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 25, 2009)

He is adorable!!!!


----------



## 308-MIKE (Jul 25, 2009)

great looking pup, nic. congrats.


----------



## Mr. Fishunt (Jul 25, 2009)

*Brit!*

2 speeds, running and sleeping!
Nice dog.

Regards,
Mr. Fishunt


----------



## 00Beau (Jul 25, 2009)

Beautiful pup!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jul 25, 2009)

Great looking young pup Nicodemus...

Congrats on your new friendship


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 26, 2009)

That's a fine lookin new friend you have there Nic!


----------



## redneckcamo (Jul 26, 2009)

cute lil fellar aint he !!


----------



## secondseason (Jul 26, 2009)

He is so beautiful!

Every boy needs a dog!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 26, 2009)

secondseason said:


> He is so beautiful!
> 
> Every boy needs a dog!



yup...and every pup needs a Nick!


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 26, 2009)

He's pretty enough!  Have fun with the new "toy" Nick!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 27, 2009)

Nic, I've got some pics from this weekend that I thought you might like. Some of 'em are mine, some of 'em are Warren's that he's sent me. Would have sent you these in a PM, but I thought everyone could enjoy them.


----------



## Bill Brown (Jul 27, 2009)

Glad for you, don't get over spoiling her.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 27, 2009)

Bill Brown said:


> Glad for you, don't get over spoiling her.



Too late. If it weren't for The Redhead, the pup would've gotten steak last night too!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations Nick!Great look'n pup!


----------



## Country_Girl (Jul 28, 2009)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Too late. If it weren't for The Redhead, the pup would've gotten steak last night too!


   For some reason... I don't doubt that for a minute!  LOL

Great pics, GB!  Thanks for sharing!!!  He's soooooooooooo adorable!!


----------



## luv2drum (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks like that pup has the whole crew wrapped around its paw.  LOL


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2009)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Too late. If it weren't for The Redhead, the pup would've gotten steak last night too!





  No feedin` him from the table!!! Bo, yes, Tuff, no!!!


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Jul 29, 2009)

Brits are the best!
Here's mine... 
She's 7, but acts like shes 7 weeks.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 29, 2009)

Great looking Brit Nic. He'll be on the birds in no time!


----------



## Holton (Jul 29, 2009)

Gonna be a good friend for a long time.


----------



## Jim P (Aug 1, 2009)

Nic, you have got to put that picture of you and Tuff on the wall, I have one of his sisters and she is a lovable as could be, I'm happy for both of you.


----------



## JuliaH (Aug 1, 2009)

GA Pine,  she is beautiful!!!  

Jim P... I bet your pup will hunt like crazy for you too... these babies come from a pair that are gentle and sweet... till you turn on the BIRD Stuff 

There is a chicken that hangs out here. I don't know where he came from, but Rusty and Hazel have it in for that fella. If they are ever out when the chicken comes to call, I think I am going to see nothing but feathers after that!

Julia



GeorgiaPineHunter said:


> Brits are the best!
> Here's mine...
> She's 7, but acts like shes 7 weeks.


----------



## Jim P (Aug 1, 2009)

Julia, I have no doubt that she will make a great little bird dog, there ain't nothing that scares her, as for sweet, yes she is sweet, but gentle, that's another story (lol) my arms are so scatched up, it looks like I have been through a shreder, just kidding she is sweet and gentle, but then again 99.9% of britts are.


----------



## How2fish (Aug 3, 2009)

Great looking pup.....hope you have many great years with that one...my youngest one turns 5 today.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2009)

Mine is 7 months now and I'm glad those sharp arm shredding puppy teeth are gone!  Good luck with the pup.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2009)

Mighty nice lookin` dog, Nitram! At the moment, mine is stretched out at my feet, dead to the world!


----------



## bigkga69 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Mighty nice lookin` dog, Nitram! At the moment, mine is stretched out at my feet, dead to the world!



probably tired from shaking hands!!!!!!!.......


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2009)

bigkga69 said:


> probably tired from shaking hands!!!!!!!.......



  I`m gonna have a talk with The Redhead about corruptin` my dog! She say he`s gonna be a "gentleman".


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m gonna have a talk with The Redhead about corruptin` my dog! She say he`s gonna be a "gentleman".



I like the "High Five" myself!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2009)

Kebo said:


> I like the "High Five" myself!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


>



But he's soooo cute doing it!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 1, 2009)

mine high 5's me!


----------

